# Typical Monday Morning Octopus!!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Feb 24, 2014)

Happy new week to you beautiful smoked Cookies!!!!!!!!!

And here's to good things!

Over here, it was a simple "smoked octopus" kind of Monday!!!

Although, as routine as that is in this dear household, I do believe it to be one of the tastiest damn Mondays that a lucky gal or guy could ever have! Smiles.

Sharing that simpleton stuff therefore, here I go...













DSCF5065.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 24, 2014






I gathered up some dried oregano...













DSCF5067.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 24, 2014






Greek olive oil...













DSCF5068.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 24, 2014






And black Cyprus lava sea salt...













DSCF5069.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 24, 2014






And meanwhile got our new "pistachio shell" (in replace of wood chips, thanks to Knuckle47 on this site and his brilliant idea) stuff set up, in my little gas smoker...













DSCF5070.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 24, 2014






And I mopped my octopus through grapeseed oil...













DSCF5071.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 24, 2014






And microwaved a bag of frozen spinach - as it's a Monday, quickie-esque albeit healthful lunch, and so using up freezer food is always good for this kind of thing...













DSCF5072.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 24, 2014






And I chopped two elephant garlic (raw) cloves...













DSCF5073.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 24, 2014






And boiled some
Hodgson Mill brand gluten-free "brown rice & flax" angel hair pasta...













DSCF5074.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 24, 2014






And put the grapeseed oil mopped octopus onto little grill grates atop my smoker...













DSCF5075.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 24, 2014






And covered/smoked that for 25 minutes on high heat...













DSCF5076.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 24, 2014






And OH MY, do they ever just SPRING UP! (Once cooked). AND LIKE DRACULA IN HIS COFFIN! THEY LITERALLY, SPRING, ERECT, AS IF ON CUE OR COUNT! IT'S HILARIOUS TO WATCH! (AND WELL WORTH PICKING UP THE LID TO SEE)...













DSCF5077.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 24, 2014


















DSCF5078.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 24, 2014






So I assembled the angel hair, octopus, nuked frozen spinach, chopped raw elephant garlic, dried oregano, tons of Greek olive oil, and some black Cyprus sea salt - OH MY - and it was just WON-DER-FUL!!!!













DSCF5079.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 24, 2014


















DSCF5080.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 24, 2014


















DSCF5081.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 24, 2014


















DSCF5082.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 24, 2014


















DSCF5083.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 24, 2014


















DSCF5084.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 24, 2014






Soft, succulent, and so flavorful to eat, this was a treat! Simple for certain, but healthful as well! Thanks for sharing!!!!!

Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## bkleinsmid (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh Leah........you start my week. And I get stuck with corn flakes........

Brad


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Brad!!! And thank you indeed!!!

Top of the week to you as well! (Although I hardly believe that yours is starting with Corn Flakes)! Smiles.

Nonetheless, here's to amazing new things this week and for all!!!!!!!!

Happy Monday!!!!!!!!!!! Roar!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## bkleinsmid (Feb 24, 2014)

It's true........corn flakes. I'm grinding and mixing......then stuffing 25 lb's of game sticks. So the flakes are just easier.

B~


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 24, 2014)

Aha!! Now that makes more believability come into play!!! Smiles.

Cheers to your delicious new week!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2014)

Dang, that looks awful good, Leah!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






When they spring up like that, it looks like it's time to call in Kirk Douglas!!!

Awesome Stuff!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## shoneyboy (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you* Bear!!!*

It was really nice, and so simple and healthful and so forth!

I send you "20 Thousand Leagues" of thank yous therefore, (smiles), and am a Kirk Douglas fan!!!!

And thank you too, *ShoneyBoy!!!* I'm so glad you liked it!!!

Cheers to all!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## java (Feb 24, 2014)

I wish we could find octopus around here, I would like to try this.

It looks great leah!


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks Java!

You might check your store's frozen sections!!!

Many of our stores here have a certain brand/line that's frozen, (and those octopuses come from Thailand) and then other stores don't have that particular line, but usually, I can stop into any place and count on a frozen octopus of some sort - coming from various ports of call - and they're wonderful!

Here's to good things!!!

Happy new week!!!!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## disco (Feb 24, 2014)

Another great meal, Leah. I love the pistachio shell idea!

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you Disco!!! And here's to getting nutty with some shells!!!!!!!!! Happy new week to you! Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## java (Feb 24, 2014)

Leah, I will have to mail order some. The grocery store in town only has frozen Talapia, frozen salmon, and frozen pre-cooked lobster(still havent figured that one out yet)


----------



## moikel (Feb 24, 2014)

We get snap frozen uncleaned,hand jigged calamari from Indonesia . Remarkably good ,comes by the 5kg box. Yes thats a lot & no its not octopus but worth looking for if you need a plan B.


----------



## dingo007 (Feb 24, 2014)

Awesome!

I miss real seafood.....the Rocky Mountain Oyster just doesn't cut it


----------



## java (Feb 24, 2014)

The rocky mountain oyster is one of my favorites, but your right Dingo its no substitute for seafood.


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 25, 2014)

Good morning to all and here's to Rocky Mountain Oysters (smiles) AND seafood!

Mick's idea for calamari is a good one! And/or ordering some octopus too!

Meanwhile, do grab life by the tentacles, however you wish, and make today absolutely delicious!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers to all!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------

